# Cost to Replace Bathroom Sink Supply Lines?



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Get two more quotes, minimum.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

First lets make sure we all know exactly what we are talking about. I expect you have a quarter-turn shut-off near the wall, then about 2 feet of line between the shut-off and the faucet. What exactly are you expecting to be replaced? For all I know, when you say supply line, you could be talking about replacing all the pipe back to the water heater. The title of your post asks for cost to replace supply lines, but then you say you are going to buy the new faucets.

For a real plumber (not a handy-man) I would be figuring about $100 just to come out there, and then maybe $ 50 - $75 hour for the work, plus parts. And I would be expecting them to be making a profit on the parts they supply.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If your just replacing the faucets and supply lines why not do it yourself?
All it takes is a basin wrench, channel locks, adjustable wrench plumbers putty or silicone.
Less then $50.00 plus the cost of the faucets even if you had to go buy the tools.
A really basic DIY 101 job.
May as well also change the shut off valves while your at it. So add some Teflon tape and two valves, another $15.00.
Should be able to change a faucet, shut offs and supply's in less then an hour for the first one, faster on the second one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A picture would help--but replacing two faucets and supplying two sets of water lines?

Sounds rather high---typically , a trip charge and about an hour per sink---unless the plumber has spotted something expensive that we don't know about.

Is the under sink drain piping (P-traps) in bad shape? Either that plumber is a bit high or we don't have all of the facts.


----------



## Sycamore Inn (Jan 25, 2011)

I am having the water supply lines, the shut off valves, and the faucets replaced. Not interested in personally tackling this project too busy.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sycamore Inn said:


> I am having the water supply lines, the shut off valves, and the faucets replaced. Not interested in personally tackling this project too busy.


500 dollars very well may be a reasonable price for your area. Not going to know till you get at least 2 more quotes as oso recommended in post 2. Just a suggestion.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Amazing how much more things cost in other places.
Any plumber in this area would do it for $200.00 or less.
Must have to get those noncancerous fittings in CA so they cost more.
I've bought a fishing pole, a wallet, and some luggage all came with warning labels stating the state of CA has found cancer causing agents in the contents.
I guess I'm OK as long as I do not eat them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Did site rules change about discussing cost/prices or am I confused again?


----------



## Sycamore Inn (Jan 25, 2011)

He wants $200-$250 per sink and I buy the faucets. At that cost I will get a few more bids. I would think changing out the tubing would require some experience and skill??


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

$1,000 for a $30 job. The Plumber saw that job coming. Nothing that a homeowner can't do on their own. Unless it involves running new plumbing, because the old is either Galvanized or is failing.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

get a few more bids ..then compare..we don't offer pricing here.. that is a no no ....and a fight starter..:laughing: well it use to be anyway


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Not enough facts to say high or low. 
There are hundreds of sink and faucet styles.... from simple moen's to high end wide spreads.....


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> Not enough facts to say high or low.
> There are hundreds of sink and faucet styles.... from simple moen's to high end wide spreads.....


If I'm reading the OP right then this plumber is not supplying the fixtures... only the labor.

$500 is outrageous. There has to be more to this story because I can change a deck set in about 15 minutes


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

I think the estimate is a bit high. Here's a picture of what I understand will be replaced under the sink plus the faucets themselves:










I could probably do one sink in an hour and I'm a pretty bad DIY guy who's only done four faucet/shutoff/supply replacements in my life. I think a plumber could easily do a sink in 45 minutes. So, 1.5 hours, plus travel, plus other stuff comes out to 2.5 hours. 2.5 hours for $500 is $200 per hour. I think $200 per hour for a plumber is on the high end for Southern California. I think something more like $100 per hour is more reasonable. 

Maybe ask how long the job will take and then work backward. If you have something really rusted and nasty, the charges may be appropriate. 

As with most other people here, I think this is something a person can do them self. This is the diychatroom.com by the way

I know you didn't ask for this, but I estimate the stuff will cost about $500 to buy at a Home Depot type store:

$20 = 4 supply lines at $5 each
$40 = 4 shut off valves at $10 each
$50 = 4 brass nipple pipes at $12.50 each (assuming you have copper/brass pipes and not galvanized steel)
$400 = 2 decent faucets at $200 each

So currently, you're looking at a $1000 job. If you want to get more quotes to probably save about 20%-30% of the job, then you should, but if saving that extra bit is not important to you then, go with the current quote. 

Here's the additional DIY cost:
$3 = pipe thread tape
$15 = adjustable wrench
$15 = pipe wrench


----------



## Sycamore Inn (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes I want the water supply lines replaced, the angle stops, and the faucets (I buy the faucets) $250 per sink is too high and I'm getting two more quotes. I do want a licensed plumber that has "insurance" not a handy man. A $200 bathroom faucet is a pretty fancy faucet! Thank you all for your help and for the great photo


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sycamore Inn, why not do it yourself and save some money. Figure one Saturday, you can have both faucets swapped out. As for the lines, there is no need to replace them, unless they are leaking. Same goes for the shutoffs.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i had a contractor years ago call me and said he had a client that just needed a few new faucets installed. i thought no big deal. then i got there and found out they were lefroy brooks metric threads (could have been ordered npt but at $1200 to $1600 per a faucet) installed 2 in a 2 1/2 inch thick limestone counter top. then went into the bathrooms and seen free standing tubs that needed full chrome risers oh and look they are metric thread also.
12 hours later i was done and found out that 2 other plumbers walked out when they seen the issue. and the customer was happy and never complained about the 850 dollars.
moral of the story get a few estimates and sometimes it is cheaper to talk to the plumber before buying the fixtures because it might save you money


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Sycamore Inn, why not do it yourself and save some money. Figure one Saturday, you can have both faucets swapped out. As for the lines,* there is no need to replace them, unless they are leaking. Same goes for the shutoffs.*


I respectfully disagree. It has been my experience that those one piece, corrugated supply/angle stops fail. Whats worse is the supply line uses the old style cone washer at the faucet connection.

I have also seen those valves have a slightly different thread pattern so simply leaving the ferrule and nut on and swapping the valve may not work in this case. So the ferrule will need to be pulled as well- adding time to the job.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

I saw the picture and instantly laughed at the paint around the shutoff valves and supply lines; looks like the same level of crazy I have in my house. No need to worry as they are easy to replace. I don't see any rust ether, but maybe there is rust under the paint, I can't tell. 

The supply lines don't look like the normal ones I've seen before. Current ones have a metal mesh. Yours look more like my showerhead hose. And those shut off valves are foreign to me too. Maybe they really are metric and that's why the plumber gave a high quote.

Since those four things look strange to me, I would have them replaced since someone is going to be working in that area. 

You might be able to keep the current pipes coming out of the wall. Hard to say yes or no from the picture. 

Overall, I'm not an experienced plumber, but I don't see anything that would warrant a $250 charge to do this job.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> I respectfully disagree. It has been my experience that those one piece, corrugated supply/angle stops fail. Whats worse is the supply line uses the old style cone washer at the faucet connection.
> 
> I have also seen those valves have a slightly different thread pattern so simply leaving the ferrule and nut on and swapping the valve may not work in this case. So the ferrule will need to be pulled as well- adding time to the job.


I am not doubting you on that. But the OP needs to take on this job theirself, unless they are not physically capable. But personally I would not pay the price that their "plumber" quoted for two units.


----------



## Sycamore Inn (Jan 25, 2011)

You guys are funny. I understand this is a DIY chatroom but it's also more than that. I'm not interested in DIY on this project. I had a friend assist with replacing the kitchen faucet and we broke out the hacksaw because it was a pain in the arse! And I have too many other do it myself projects at the moment like removing wallpaper and painting. 

I will have the water lines, the angle stops, and the faucets replaced. It's 1976 hardware, it's time, the angle stops are leaking as are the faucets. 

Have a good night guys. 
Barbara


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Barbara, just where in S CA are you? I may not be far and I can give you a couple of references.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I wouldn't replace the stops... unless of course you have a few extra bucks put aside for an accidental breakage. Sometimes you break things while dealing with older plumbing. Particularly with that setup where you can't get to the backside of the pipe for proper bracing.

I rarely use the stop valves in the first place if I have access to the main water shutoff.... and frankly never really understood the logic in installing them in single dwelling houses. The bathtubs almost never have them so you have to shut off the main water anyway to do work on a tub.

At least 50% of the time they either don't work at all or leak like crazy the first time you touch them.... an considering how (not) often they get used, there is little to no justification in the cost to replace them.... or even include them in the first place.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Sycamore Inn said:


> the angle stops are leaking
> Barbara


Try tightening the packing nut. If that works then leave them alone.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Why are you guys even trying to give a cost estimate? The only person that has looked at the job has given his estimate. None of us knows what he saw. Haven't any of you every started on a "simple" replacement only to find that you had to remove more and more failing pieces to finally get back to solid ground?

This is a DIY site. When someone asks what a fair price is, the correct response was get some more estimates. The numbers quoted on here are meaningless. The only ones that count are the ones he gets from a contractors bid. Unless of course some of you will show up at the OPs door with your toolbag and do it for your estimate.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

agree its time to replace valves and supply lines......:thumbsup:


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

that is a great idea i always wanted to see California. i will do it for a round trip plane ticket :thumbup:


----------



## Sycamore Inn (Jan 25, 2011)

Job done! New stainless steel angle stops, supply lines, new faucets (I bought the 2 faucets for $115), and new drain pipes for two sinks $300. Really liked the company and the plumber nice guy. Also got a bid for my 24 yr old water heater $1225.00 they use Bradford and White 40 gallon. 

Always enjoy chatting with you guys  

Barbara


----------

